# Resolve audible GPU/mobo noise on external USB audio interface



## willapp (Oct 2, 2019)

So, I've done quite a lot of research online and tried many things to resolve this, all with no success.

I recently bought an external USB audio interface (PreSonus audiobox USB 96) and some Yamaha HS-5 speakers which I've hooked up to my PC. The PC is a custom build with some recently upgraded components (MSI Z390 Gaming Plus Mobo, RTX 2070 GPU, Intel i7 8700K CPU).

During normal desktop usage (web browsing etc.) there is a tiny amount of hiss coming from the speakers, but it's barely noticeable. However, when gaming or doing any GPU intensive task (e.g. running a video stress test), the audible noise increases significantly to the point where it's incredibly irritating. I've ruled out the speakers being an issue, because the same noise is audible when using headphones via the interface.

Other things I've tried in an attempt to fix or reduce the noise:

1) Running all components from a single wall socket to rule out a 'ground loop'.
2) Buying a UPS to rule out noisy power in my flat.
3) Buying a USB cable with ferrite coils on both ends to try and suppress any electrical noise between the PC and interface.
4) Connecting the USB cable to every different USB port on my PC (front and back panel, a mix of USB2 and USB3 connectors).
5) Using my old GTX970 GPU instead of the RTX2070.
6) Disabling XMP profile in the BIOS to stop any overclocking of CPU and memory.

The fact that it happens with both GPUs suggests the noise is coming from the motherboard or PSU. However, the PSU is a Corsair gold 850W and using HWInfo64 I have verified a stable voltage during load testing, so I think/hope it's not the PSU.

My question is what else I could try in order to fix this? I can't leave it as it is because the noise is very noticeable, and I need the external interface because I also have a music keyboard that I want to use to make music with Cubase/Ableton and the interface is key for this. I don't want to keep buying components blindly to try and fix it.

Any suggestions appreciated 

(I also posted this over at avforums.com but was advised to try here as well)


----------



## MazeFrame (Oct 2, 2019)

willapp said:


> During normal desktop usage (web browsing etc.) there is a tiny amount of hiss coming from the speakers, but it's barely noticeable. However, when gaming or doing any GPU intensive task (e.g. running a video stress test), the audible noise increases significantly to the point where it's incredibly irritating. I've ruled out the speakers being an issue, because the same noise is audible when using headphones via the interface.
> 
> The fact that it happens with both GPUs suggests the noise is coming from the motherboard or PSU. However, the PSU is a Corsair gold 850W and using HWInfo64 I have verified a stable voltage during load testing, so I think/hope it's not the PSU.


Sounds like switching noise from the GPU or CPU VRM backfeeding through the cables (and PSU) into the USB power lines.

As mentioned in the other thread, try hooking a powered USB hub between PC and Audiointerface.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 2, 2019)

I would guess there is a layout issue with the motherboard. Can you try the audio interface on a different system?


----------



## willapp (Oct 2, 2019)

I have done and it's fine, as are the speakers and all the cabling. It's something between the wall socket and the USB interface. I hope that the UPS has ruled out bad power which only really leaves the PSU or motherboard, as I've tried a different GPU with no change. I also unplugged all other USB devices and even unplugged the front USB connectors from the motherboard.


----------



## FinneousPJ (Oct 3, 2019)

willapp said:


> I have done and it's fine, as are the speakers and all the cabling. It's something between the wall socket and the USB interface. I hope that the UPS has ruled out bad power which only really leaves the PSU or motherboard, as I've tried a different GPU with no change. I also unplugged all other USB devices and even unplugged the front USB connectors from the motherboard.


Can you try a different PSU or mobo?


----------



## willapp (Oct 3, 2019)

Not easily, no. I don't own any spares so I'd have to buy one. Possibly | could borrow a PSU from a friend, but borrowing a mobo isn't really practical.

I've ordered a powered USB hub which should arrive today, to see if having external power helps with the noise. I'm not optimistic though as my monitor has a built-in USB hub which I've already tried (and presumably is powered by the monitor). But we'll see.


----------

